# Minersville



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Decided i'd hit Minersville again after a long layoff on the ice. We rolled in at noon, and right of the bat hit 2 fish, a 15 inch cutt and a 16 inch rainbow. It was about 1 hour before we caught another 19 inch rainbow. Then the bite shut off until about 4:30, but we were only able to catch 2 more fish. The fish were deeper than the last 3 trips, about ten to fifteen foot depth and very light biting. I used a small brown tube, and my partner used a white tube. By far the slowest day i've had there this ice season, so i guess i have an excuse to go somewhere else next trip. Fishlake Maybe?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Gorgeous bow! Great colors. Sorry the action wasn't so hot for you. Good luck at your next destination.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Good fish, ugly hoody. Get yourself some blue and I bet you do a lot better. 8)


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Minersville – Catch and release right? I see you’ve got the catch part down, but I have to wonder how the release part is going when I see a photo of you holding a fish with your fingers shoved into his lungs. The only reason I say anything is it looks like a nice fish and I may want to try and catch him this spring when the ice is off. - But then again, I could just be being a jurk. :wink:


----------



## catch&release (Nov 8, 2007)

I sure hope its catch&release. Speaking of Catch&Release, 

Improv, I will see you in the spring at the "M" baby, cant wait!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Its artificial flies and lures only with only one fish over 22 inches. And there is thousands of fish exactly like that one in that reservoir. So don't worry Improv. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

So can you keep fish under 22". I hope so if not I forsee this getting ugly.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Good looking fish, beautiful colors. That fish makes me want for springtime (as a non-icehole).


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

No it is one fish total and it has to be over 22 inches. But like I said there are a lot of big fish there.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

Geeeeze, I just typed up a nice response to this post but somehow it didn't go through so here goes again. I don't know why some people get so finicky about the way people handle fish. I try to handle fish that I catch with care and never ever put my fingers through the gills but I can guarantee you that the second that fish in the pic was put back that it took off like a dart. Some people will say "ya but the fish will die a while after you let it go". Oh yeah, well how the crap could you know that? The only possible way to know with some certainty is to put some sort of monitoring device on at least 100 fish that are manhandled and see what happens. BUT, even if they all died then one can argue that putting the device on the fish is what killed it. The only other way that I can think of to test this "assumption" is to catch and manhandle captive fish and monitor them. THEN, one can argue that captive fish are weaker (or other things related to captive fish) than fish in a natural setting and that is the reason they died (assuming the fish died). The fact of the matter is that noone can know for sure what happens. If a fish is hooked in the mouth/upper throat area and swims away normally than you have to assume that its ok even if you had it out of water for a short amount of time to get a pic while holding it. But, just to be cautious, I would highly reccomend not putting your fingers through its gills, its almost just as easy to hold it normally.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

OH NO, IT'S THE ETHICS POLICE!!! Where do I run to now? 8) 

Some people just have to complain about something. Next time you post a pic, make sure to hold the fish by its eyes. 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I noticed there arn't nearly as many fishing ethics police, as there were in the dwr forum. If you want to see ethics police, go post something in the archery and big game sections.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I noticed there arn't nearly as many fishing ethics police, as there were in the dwr forum. If you want to see ethics police, go post something in the archery and big game sections.


Been there, done that. I was trolling for flames however.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

nice fish,report, and sweatshirt Chris. Glad it was not a total bust, I am hitting thee Berry Sat, will give report upon return.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh, c'mon HOGAN. Come to the party. You could show us how to ice a 30lber out of Rockport. :lol:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I still might. Berry has 18'' of snow and 8'' of slush and ice, makes for a long walk.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Jeremy28 said:


> Geeeeze, I just typed up a nice response to this post but somehow it didn't go through so here goes again. I don't know why some people get so finicky about the way people handle fish. I try to handle fish that I catch with care and never ever put my fingers through the gills but I can guarantee you that the second that fish in the pic was put back that it took off like a dart. Some people will say "ya but the fish will die a while after you let it go". Oh yeah, well how the crap could you know that? The only possible way to know with some certainty is to put some sort of monitoring device on at least 100 fish that are manhandled and see what happens. BUT, even if they all died then one can argue that putting the device on the fish is what killed it. The only other way that I can think of to test this "assumption" is to catch and manhandle captive fish and monitor them. THEN, one can argue that captive fish are weaker (or other things related to captive fish) than fish in a natural setting and that is the reason they died (assuming the fish died). The fact of the matter is that noone can know for sure what happens. If a fish is hooked in the mouth/upper throat area and swims away normally than you have to assume that its ok even if you had it out of water for a short amount of time to get a pic while holding it. But, just to be cautious, I would highly reccomend not putting your fingers through its gills, its almost just as easy to hold it normally.


You don't think the DWR and other state's fishing departments haven't researched the effects of mishandling fish? Like putting your fingers in the gills. 
From the 2008 Guidebook:

"Wet your hands or a towel before handling • the fish, and handle it as little as possible. Don't squeeze its body or eye sockets, and *never touch its gills*. Gently release the fish into quiet water."

I'm not saying that this fish died... I have no idea, but he certainly increased the probability by mishandling it.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Improv said:


> I have to wonder how the release part is going when I see a photo of you holding a fish with your fingers shoved into his lungs.


lungs. That's good.

anthropomorphism. Go look it up.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

The whole point I was trying to make is that fish aern't as sensitive as some people in the forum make them out to be. AND that noone can know for sure what happens to manhandled fish (even the DWR).


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I know what you're saying, Jeremy28. It's true...You can't say for certain that a fish WILL die from being mishandled unless you were to actually follow it around for the rest of the day. The DWR may have conducted studies, but they don't know how that particular fish will react to being handled.

Even then, you'll have people saying that the protective slime was damaged and the fish could contract a fungus or other skin diseases that take more than a day to take hold.

It's a never-ending argument. All you can do is try.

I'm not the greatest fish handler, that's for sure. Sometimes I have a really hard time even getting flies out of fish. People would argue that I need to pinch my barbs.

Nobody wins. Ever.

Check that, the only guy that doesn't get shot down is the guy that doesn't post. We all lose, if that's the case.

I thought it was a great bow. I probably wouldn't have touched under the gill plate, but I would've touched the fish. That's pretty much part of ice fishing, isn't it? Who wants to bring a fish to the hole and remove the hook without even looking at their catch? Why fish?

Sorry your post turned into a mudslinging war, Christopher30.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

I love getting accused of things by idiots that think they know everything about everything. I've been catch and releasing almost every trout i've caught in the last ten years, so i know hot to handle a fish without injuring it. Everytime i post a report some concerned citizen starts gawking about how all ice fisherman use bait, or how i mishandle fish and i guess it's just not worth it to try and be helpful and share info that could help others, someone always starts up about something stupid that is usually a poorly educated guess. Thanks to everyone that didn't complain, pm me if you need to know anything else because if i post it i get too many know it all people accusing me of breaking the law or being "unethical".


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Christopher30 said:


> I love getting accused of things by idiots that think they know everything about everything. I've been catch and releasing almost every trout i've caught in the last ten years, so i know hot to handle a fish without injuring it. Everytime i post a report some concerned citizen starts gawking about how all ice fisherman use bait, or how i mishandle fish and i guess it's just not worth it to try and be helpful and share info that could help others, someone always starts up about something stupid that is usually a poorly educated guess. Thanks to everyone that didn't complain, pm me if you need to know anything else because if i post it i get too many know it all people accusing me of breaking the law or being "unethical".


Christopher&#8230; I suppose I'm the "idiot" of whom you speak of and let me first state that I certainly don't know "everything about everything" However, with regards to handling fish - I do know a little something. Your statement "I've been catch and releasing almost every trout i've caught in the last ten years, so i know how to handle a fish without injuring it" is quite subjective, because the evidence you posted would inform me differently.

Chris if you think my "poorly educated guess" is wrong, then tell me why and stick up for yourself. Your passive aggressive overtones of this "I was just trying to be helpful, but I guess I just have to stop posting, blah, blah, blah" is really rather exasperating.

With regards to your other comments - I never accused you of using bait or doing anything illegal or unethical - Don't take so personal; this isn't an attack on your character -I'm sure you are one hellofaguy that I would probably enjoy fishing with. I hope I get the chance to find out.

Ben


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Christopher30 said:


> I love getting accused of things by idiots that think they know everything about everything. I've been catch and releasing almost every trout i've caught in the last ten years, so i know hot to handle a fish without injuring it. Everytime i post a report some concerned citizen starts gawking about how all ice fisherman use bait, or how i mishandle fish and i guess it's just not worth it to try and be helpful and share info that could help others, *someone always starts up about something stupid that is usually a poorly educated guess. *Thanks to everyone that didn't complain, pm me if you need to know anything else because if i post it i get too many know it all people accusing me of breaking the law or being "unethical".


I don't know why your reports get so 'hammered'..!!! :?

I, and I'm sure a lot of people, enjoy your reports, picture's and post !!  ...I believe you know what you're doing, and I appreciate the fact your getting out, fishing and having a good time. I'd like to see more...

Mortality rate? I would think if we were worried about that, we wouldn't even be fishing... _(O)_


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

> Mortality rate? I would think if we were worried about that, we wouldn't even be fishing... _(O)_


I use an often barbed metal hook to stick into the fish's mouth and drag him around by the face as he desperately tries to flee because its good for the fishes... no wait... it's good for me...wait...what has this thread about again?

(goes to page 1)

Nice rainbow man.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

good catch chris, keep em coming. I wish we could all just say things that won't cause any contreversy or at the very least just PM someone if you have an issue and address it nicely.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Jeremy28 said:


> good catch chris, keep em coming. I wish we could all just say things that won't cause any contreversy or at the very least just PM someone if you have an issue and address it nicely.


What a great idea, instead of actually having a discussion on a "discussion forum", we should all just PM each other. :roll:

If all you want from this site is a bunch of people patting each other on their backs telling them what great fisherman they are, it's going to get rather boring here. Original thoughts and differences of opinions should be welcomed and celebrated - not shunned like a bunch of Nuns at a Jell-O wrestling match.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> I use an often barbed metal hook to stick into the fish's mouth and drag him around by the face as he desperately tries to flee because its good for the fishes... no wait... it's good for me...wait...what has this thread about again?
> 
> (goes to page 1)
> 
> Nice rainbow man.


If you read this post drunk - it makes so much more sense.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

O.k give my a minute I just cracked my first Ice cold budwieser.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Next thing you know, there'll be Nuns wrestling in Jell-O. That was great Improv. I'd pay to see that.

I can see where you're coming from, as well. Discussion is really what a discussion board is all about. Some choose to be cordial and neutral, some choose to be argumentative, some choose to "pat each other on the back", some choose to be belligerent and obnoxious, and so on and so on.

I guess that's what makes up this big dysfunctional family that we call the UWN. Take it or leave it, we all had a choice when we signed up and we all have a choice whether or not to post anything.

I guess that means roll with the punches and graciously accept praise. 

It does get bothersome when some people can't seem to say anything positive though. I can also understand that one. Looks like this turned out to be an interesting discussion after all.

I still say nice bow though.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Improv said:


> Christopher30 said:
> 
> 
> > I love getting accused of things by idiots that think they know everything about everything. I've been catch and releasing almost every trout i've caught in the last ten years, so i know hot to handle a fish without injuring it. Everytime i post a report some concerned citizen starts gawking about how all ice fisherman use bait, or how i mishandle fish and i guess it's just not worth it to try and be helpful and share info that could help others, someone always starts up about something stupid that is usually a poorly educated guess. Thanks to everyone that didn't complain, pm me if you need to know anything else because if i post it i get too many know it all people accusing me of breaking the law or being "unethical".
> ...


Yeah, I believe you are the idiot he is refering to and this post leaves no doubt about it.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Improv said:


> rapalahunter said:
> 
> 
> > I use an often barbed metal hook to stick into the fish's mouth and drag him around by the face as he desperately tries to flee because its good for the fishes... no wait... it's good for me...wait...what has this thread about again?
> ...


well that's how I wrote it...


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Improv said:


> Jeremy28 said:
> 
> 
> > good catch chris, keep em coming. I wish we could all just say things that won't cause any contreversy or at the very least just PM someone if you have an issue and address it nicely.
> ...


Here is a novel idea, try starting a post in another thread claiming you have concerns with the way some pictures are coming across. To post directly on Chris' thread IS a direct insult to him. While you may not have intended it that way it came across that way, at least to him, and it's his thread. The picture does not show him with his hands on the gills, you are assuming. So if it alarms you that much, try General fishing discusion where such a discussion can take place, not on a "report" thread.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Yeah, I believe you are the idiot he is refering to and this post leaves no doubt about it.


Thank you Nibble Nuts for answering my hypothetical question. And because this is a discussion forum, we should look for opportunities to educate each other - as not to remain ignorant and in the dark, as it were. "A hypothetical question is one asked out of interest, as the answer will have no effect on the situation." Now I don't want you to feel foolish that you went through the effort you did only to have your comment render "no effect on the situation", because being someone that is encouraging discussion on this discussion forum - I do appreciate the effort you gave.

If you need some discussion suggestions, let me know and I'll be more then happy to offer up a few.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Improv said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I believe you are the idiot he is refering to and this post leaves no doubt about it.
> ...


Wow Improv, that was very....gay.....thanks for the "discussion".......


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Here is a novel idea, try starting a post in another thread claiming you have concerns with the way some pictures are coming across. To post directly on Chris' thread IS a direct insult to him. While you may not have intended it that way it came across that way, at least to him, and it's his thread. The picture does not show him with his hands on the gills, you are assuming. So if it alarms you that much, try General fishing discusion where such a discussion can take place, not on a "report" thread.


Hogan&#8230;

Thanks for your comments. I suppose I could have started an entirely different thread to make my points. However, Chris happened to provide the perfect illustration of something that we all should be aware of. I understand quite well that the original post was not intended to be a discussion on fish handling - but why can't it be. Regardless, of what you think of the fish in Chris' photo, my intentions were not insult Chris, but to bring about some general awareness that we should all take particular care to handle fish that have to be released with particular care - that's all.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Wow Improv, that was very....gay.....thanks for the "discussion".......


Nice comeback, you are a literary genius.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Improv said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Improv, that was very....gay.....thanks for the "discussion".......
> ...


 :rotfl: -*|*- -oOo-

Thanks for the report Chris. I havnt been down to Minersville for a long time and would love to check it out on the ice.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

Yip, just as I suspected....Improv really is a DillHole


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Improv said:
> 
> 
> > Christopher30 said:
> ...


Improv is right on with his comments. The fish was handled very poorly. Then for him to make a statement about knowing how to correctly handle fish makes... well that's just funny.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Improv said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a novel idea, try starting a post in another thread claiming you have concerns with the way some pictures are coming across. To post directly on Chris' thread IS a direct insult to him. While you may not have intended it that way it came across that way, at least to him, and it's his thread. The picture does not show him with his hands on the gills, you are assuming. So if it alarms you that much, try General fishing discusion where such a discussion can take place, not on a "report" thread.
> ...


That is fair. I see this is not against Chris and may be about someone else, or maybe carried over from a different thread. I am sure we all could be more careful when handling fish, but like .45 said, if we were all that worried about it we would not be fishing. A new thread would be in order.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> Improv is right on with his comments. The fish was handled very poorly. Then for him to make a statement about knowing how to correctly handle fish makes... well that's just funny.


Let me explain something about handling fish correctly. If you do not want to hurt them, do not entice them to bite down on a hook and then drag them to the surface. By all means, I think if you are going to get that technical about this picture, it is just as fair for me to get technical about the whole concept of fishing. My point is this is stupid, and people like you who make it so others don't want to post, are a big part of the reason forums can suck so bad. I would rather come on here and read reports with pics, that is what makes this forum fun. If you have your way, soon enough there will be nothing to see on here except the occasional, general post. So you and improv should keep your technical, nonverified complaints to yourself. Nobody cares if your waders make your hips look big, or if Improv wasn't gentle enough when handling a fish and you are worried he may handle you in a like manner. So leave the complaints about minor details to yourself and pm him if you really have a concern.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

This is the last post Im going to make on this topic but Nibblenuts is right. Its ok to have an arguement or whatever about anything and I like that. BUT you gotta put the whole picture into view and realize that chris was just innocently showing us the fish he caught. If he slightly mishandled the fish than send him a PM FIRST and then if he's a jerk about it then maybe say something in the forum about it. But the way IMPROV went about it was kind of a "low blow" that would almost certainly cause a controversy. Its all good though IMPROV I don't think your a dillhole.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Let me explain something about handling fish correctly. If you do not want to hurt them, do not entice them to bite down on a hook and then drag them to the surface. By all means, I think if you are going to get that technical about this picture, it is just as fair for me to get technical about the whole concept of fishing. My point is this is stupid, and people like you who make it so others don't want to post, are a big part of the reason forums can suck so bad. I would rather come on here and read reports with pics, that is what makes this forum fun. If you have your way, soon enough there will be nothing to see on here except the occasional, general post. So you and improv should keep your technical, nonverified complaints to yourself. Nobody cares if your waders make your hips look big, or if Improv wasn't gentle enough when handling a fish and you are worried he may handle you in a like manner. So leave the complaints about minor details to yourself and pm him if you really have a concern.


Hey Nibble&#8230;

Why is correct fish handling techniques stupid? I'm sorry that I may not subscribe to your Pollyanna Utopian philosophies with regards to this fishing forum. Why not use it as a tool to help educate each other. I too love the reports with the photos - I would call it the dessert of the forum. However an open discussion with the occasional disagreement is the meat and potatoes of this forum - and is just as important to this forum vitality.

Regardless, please do me a favor and leave the sexual overtones out of your discussion. Your homophobic manhandling references speak volumes of your own insecurities and really have no place here.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> So can you keep fish under 22". I hope so if not I forsee this getting ugly.


Look who was right again. :shock: A quote from Page one.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Jeremy28 said:


> This is the last post Im going to make on this topic but Nibblenuts is right. Its ok to have an arguement or whatever about anything and I like that. BUT you gotta put the whole picture into view and realize that chris was just innocently showing us the fish he caught. If he slightly mishandled the fish than send him a PM FIRST and then if he's a jerk about it then maybe say something in the forum about it. But the way IMPROV went about it was kind of a "low blow" that would almost certainly cause a controversy. Its all good though IMPROV I don't think your a dillhole.


Good Point.

Once again, let me clarify that I was not attacking Chris and I would be lying if I had never been called out with regards to photos of fish that I have caught that I too could have taken better care in the way they were handled. I am FAR from perfect and I'll continue to make mistakes. That is why this is not an attack on Chris' character - a photo of a fish doesn't tell me a all the wonderful things Chris may be doing for the fishing community as a whole. It doesn't tell me of his conservational efforts. It does tell me that he enjoys the sport of fishing and as a result of this discussion we also learn that Chris does care about our resources and generally does what he can to preserve them by releasing the fish he does catch. We also learned that Chris is acutely aware of the laws and rules as they apply to specific waters. So please don't assume that I have made a generalized characterization of who Chris is because I made a comment on the fish he was holding. I appreciate the photo - if nothing else without it this discussion would not have taken place and the opportunity of reminding each other that there is not a limitless resource of fish and that we should all be doing what we can to protect the resources we have.

That is all I'm going to offer on this subject. Thanks to everyone that participated and my apologies to Chris if I hurt you feelings - certainly was not my intent. Keep with the post and photos - they are great.

Ben


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

See General Fishing and Questions.


----------



## Edward K. Galleck (Dec 15, 2007)

It seems there is always a guy like Improv on every site. Maybe it is him just using a different name? I don't know. But there is a guy on the hunting site that gets after everybody for posing for photos without wearing hunter orange with a harvested big game animal. Improv I would just let it go, tell the guy nice fish, congrats and move in. There is no need to critique the anglers handling of the fish. I have been fishing Minersville this fall and a few times through the ice this December. It is in rough shape--the fish are very skinny because the water was pure mud most of the fall. If that fish in the photo actually was mishandled to the point the angler killed it, he probably did minersville a favor. There are too many thin fish and not enough food in that place right now.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> See General Fishing and Questions.


 The reg's say you can keep one trout over 22" All trout under 22" must be immediately released. :shock: :?


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Edward K. Galleck said:


> Improv I would just let it go, tell the guy nice fish, congrats and move in.


All right - I'll tell him nice fish, but I am NOT moving in. Perhaps Nibble Nuts will take you up on the offer.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Improv said:


> Regardless, please do me a favor and leave the sexual overtones out of your discussion. Your homophobic manhandling references speak volumes of your own insecurities and really have no place here.


SSSSSSSSStop it, SSSSSSSSSSSSSSilly!

Pollyanna utopian???? Let me guess, you are one of those fools who wasted his education getting a degree in poetry or something. Well hot ****, you sure are a stud.....I am so mesmerized by your presence here............ Is that a banana in my pocket, or am I just happy to read some of your writing?


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Improv said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless, please do me a favor and leave the sexual overtones out of your discussion. Your homophobic manhandling references speak volumes of your own insecurities and really have no place here.
> ...


It is true I do have an education and a degree - both from an accredited college. How about you, did your mom send away for a nice certificate of completion when you finished that home schooling, or did you get to color the certificate yourself? I bet it looks nice next to that photo of your first buck.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Potential disaster, mishandling of fish found here... 
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2681


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Improv said:


> It is true I do have an education and a degree - both from an accredited college. How about you, did your mom send away for a nice certificate of completion when you finished that home schooling, or did you get to color the certificate yourself? I bet it looks nice next to that photo of your first buck.


Certificate of completion from homeschooling? Are you kidding, I am much to cool to feel the need to complete anything. See you wasted your time getting that education. I don't have a college degree and look at me, I'm kick ass! You'd agree if you only saw the picture of my first buck. 8)


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Orange County


----------



## roxfan (Oct 25, 2007)

Improv, check the statistics, home schoolers regularly outscore their peers on national tests.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! I don't check the forum for a weekend and we are on this subject again. I have been on both sides of this argument. Improv has a good point about not sticking your fingers in a fish's gills. But I do not want to discourage people from posting pics becuase I need my fish porn pic. I think I agree with hogan that it should be discussed in a seperate post, because some people me included could use a little work on thier fish handling skills. A sensless argument about someones education level or sexual orientation does little to add to the discussion.


----------



## fishy (Jan 14, 2008)

Preposterous!!! The mishandling of that fish is like unto murder itself!!! It is my personnel philosophy to release all fish within 5.6 seconds after retrieving them and only with wet hands and un-barbed hooks in the most still and calming of waters to ensure the perpetuation of the species!!! Never mind the fact that the DWR literally stock hundreds of thousands of fish all throughout the state annually and one can travel to any number of waters to find the ONCORHYNCHUS MYKISS (rainbow trout for you ninnies)!!! Each and every specimen is precious and beautiful and must be handled with the utmost care. Even the slightest brush against the gills will cause immediate and catastrophic failure of the respiratory system of all fish so the blatant holding by said organ is a certain death sentence to the poor fish in the photo.    

Ya, that's how gay you sound Improv. Let me guess, your degree was in Proctology or Interior Design. Give me a break, if fish were really that pansy-assed, they'd be extinct by now.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Why do these topice have to become bashing contests?
By all means, give your opinions, but do it with a civil tongue!
We all have the right to voice our thoughts and opinions and even to debate each others ideas.
Please just to it without the attitudes!
Thanks, Grandpa D.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

fishy said:


> Preposterous!!! The mishandling of that fish is like unto murder itself!!! It is my personnel philosophy to release all fish within 5.6 seconds after retrieving them and only with wet hands and un-barbed hooks in the most still and calming of waters to ensure the perpetuation of the species!!! Never mind the fact that the DWR literally stock hundreds of thousands of fish all throughout the state annually and one can travel to any number of waters to find the ONCORHYNCHUS MYKISS (rainbow trout for you ninnies)!!! Each and every specimen is precious and beautiful and must be handled with the utmost care. Even the slightest brush against the gills will cause immediate and catastrophic failure of the respiratory system of all fish so the blatant holding by said organ is a certain death sentence to the poor fish in the photo.
> 
> Ya, that's how gay you sound Improv. Let me guess, your degree was in Proctology or Interior Design. Give me a break, if fish were really that pansy-assed, they'd be extinct by now.


Man welcome aboard. You're going to fit in great. Excellent first post.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Improv,
Sorry i "lashed" out, but as you can tell, i don't enjoy being hen pecked by anyone. I especially don't enjoy somebody taking a quick glance at a picture then telling me that i'm poor at something and especially when that something is an activity that i do quite often and know how to do. You illustrate a decent point about not sticking one's finger in a trouts gills, but the fact of the matter is that fish swam away whether i had my fingers in his gills, his anus, his eyes whatever, he's probably eating and breathing and doing whatever else it is that he enjoys doing. I'm sure he'd be more than willing to cooperate with the next person that fishes in his territory, be it you or anyone else. That's where your guess came in and made me react. Anyway, here's a new picture for you to reexamine, i'm about 95 percent sure my finger is not in his gills, but you can take a look and let me know if you would belittle someone for accusing you of such. I'm more or less pinching his face between my thumb and hand. I've also included a lake trout picture where his gills are flared and one might get the same idea about where my fingers are. My angry post was in fact angry, but i understand now you're effort to make an example out of me and better everybody.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard Fishy!

Christopher30, that is a nice laker. How big was it?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW, im gone for 2-3 weeks and all hell breaks loose, screw the fish, lets talk about how bad a shot the bow hunters and rifle hunters are.... 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

My personal feeling 90% of the damage is done *BEFORE* you ever have the opportunity to stick your hands on the fish. What is the common technique for catching (large) fish? Let them fight until they are too exhausted to fight anymore..........ding ding ding we have a winner. 8) Think about it go, run a **** marathon then try to fight someone. You won't be worth a crap because you are already down and out. The handling is just the final straw in most situations.

Nice fish and keep sharing those pics! Also thanks to those who are concerned about the fish, because there are some real slobs out there, but you usually won't find them here. 8)


----------



## Edward K. Galleck (Dec 15, 2007)

Jahan you are spot on. Ice fishing doesn't allow the angler or the fish to do alot of "fighting". Their metabolism is slower in the winter as well. The oxygen content in the water is more favorable during the winter months. As Jahan pointed out most of the damage to fish is fighting or playing them too long or wrestling around with them to get the perfect photo. From what Christopher says I have to believe he handled the fish properly and knows what he is doing. Improv may I suggest you move over or sign up for Utah on the Fly. Your hen picking attitude and willingness to argue for any cause is welcome and regular behavior on that site.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Edward K. Galleck said:


> Jahan you are spot on. Ice fishing doesn't allow the angler or the fish to do alot of "fighting". Their metabolism is slower in the winter as well. The oxygen content in the water is more favorable during the winter months. As Jahan pointed out most of the damage to fish is fighting or playing them too long or wrestling around with them to get the perfect photo. From what Christopher says I have to believe he handled the fish properly and knows what he is doing. Improv may I suggest you move over or sign up for Utah on the Fly. Your hen picking attitude and willingness to argue for any cause is welcome and regular behavior on that site.


Edward&#8230; 
I don't think you need to worry much about me I'm relatively harmless. As for moving on, I think I'll stick around for a while - I like it here. :wink:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I hope you do stick around Improv. Not a bad thing to bring this topic up. We can always do better and it's a good topic to discuss, but why does it take a photo to set someone off? Everyone has good points and is being discussed in a civil matter. Not a bunch of "nuns" but not a buch of A$$holes either. Well done, that is why I hang out in the forum, props Improv.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> I hope you do stick around Improv. Not a bad thing to bring this topic up. We can always do better and it's a good topic to discuss, but why does it take a photo to set someone off? Everyone has good points and is being discussed in a civil matter. Not a bunch of "nuns" but not a buch of **** either. Well done, that is why I hang out in the forum, props Improv.


But when you bring your "discussion" on in an attacking manner, you have to expect to take flak as well. I'm sure Improv is staying around, I don't want to chase anyone off either.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

Are you guys still talking about this. It was one fish a week ago. 
By the way nice fish Christopher30 I wish I could have had that kind of luck when I was fishing there.


----------

